# Problems with raising doves



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

I continue to have problems with raising doves. I have 8 doves living in my loft/aviary (it's about 4500 cubic feet protected from all predators) ... there are also pigeons living in this loft. Unfortunately, occasionally as the baby grows and develops and begins to explore outside the safety of its nest, it gets into trouble with other birds. And, in doing so, sometimes gets rather beaten up. And, so, I rescue it; I try to reintroduce it back into the nest; but, sometimes I need to remove it from the loft environment and proceed to take over the feeding/watering, etc. until it grows and develops enough to return it to loft safely.

I have done the above many, many times with our pigeons whenever it calls for it. However, my track record with doves is dreadful. Of the past 4 situations as described above, only 1 has been successfully returned to the loft environment. The other have died whilst under care.

The thing is they respond to the new care and environment and very much prosper. So much so, I get confident that within a week from then or thereabouts, I will be returning it to the loft. AND, then, suddenly and totally unexpected, they go downhill and die within a day!! It's becoming a bit depressing. I do everything possible to save the baby; everything is working great ... and, then, suddenly and without any apparent reason, it simply dies. Also, it seems that at each time the baby is about the same age ... about 2 months or so.

Again, with pigeons, I'm about 99% successful; and, I've rescued a few dozens over the years. And, so, I have a meaningful handle on the process; and, comfortable that I do so correctly.

What could be happening?? What I'm a missing?? Why is this success rate so bad?? What could I consider differently?? Ideas?? Help!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For one thing, doves should not be kept with pigeons. Pigeons will normally hurt doves. Especially the single males if you have them. They're mean and will go after them.
They need to be kept separately.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

I've read to keep breeding pair separate from the rest of the flock. I'm on my second set of babies with my ringneck doves and no problems at all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Miquiztli1 said:


> I've read to keep breeding pair separate from the rest of the flock. I'm on my second set of babies with my ringneck doves and no problems at all.


But you don't keep them with pigeons do you?


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

No. I keep my ringneck doves and pigeons in separate flights. The pigeons are much to large and can be very aggressive.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Please try keeping your breeding pairs in separate flights or cages until the babies are old enough to fend for themselves and consider making a separate flight for your doves all together. Housing them with pigeons puts them at a big disadvantage when it comes to stamping out territorie, establishing a pecking order, etc. Pigeons can bully their own kind. A dove wouldn't stand a chance trying to defend itself.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

HI.

Thanks to both of you. I will work at resetting my loft environment. Hopefully, then the doves will be able to sort themselves out without my intervention. Fingers crossed.

All this said, any ideas on what could be causing my failures in raising these doves as and when needed. I need to be able to support my birds whenever they get into trouble. Thoughts?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

I'm new to owning doves, so I'm not really sure. Like I said my doves are on their second set of babies with no problems at all. All I've had to do is clean the nesting box (it's get full of poop really fast). Other than that the parents have taken care of everything else.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Checkmate said:


> HI.
> 
> Thanks to both of you. I will work at resetting my loft environment. Hopefully, then the doves will be able to sort themselves out without my intervention. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Would have to know what you are doing before answering that question. Maybe need to be doing something different, but what?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Checkmate said:


> HI.
> 
> Thanks to both of you. I will work at resetting my loft environment. Hopefully, then the doves will be able to sort themselves out without my intervention. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Did the babies that died have open skin injuries? Did you treat them with antibiotics? If not, they can become septic and die of infection.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

No. There were no open skin injuries. Everything was normal as best I could see. They were not under any meds at the time. They were fine, then simply died ... very weird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keeping them in with pigeons who can kill them is not a comfortable way for them to live. They would be nervous all the time. They can't thrive under those conditions. If they are beat up badly once, then you put them back into the same environment they must be petrified.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

I understand. I need to reason out a reasonable environment for them. What is the recommended volume size/bird is ideal? Thoughts?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They should still have the 2 sq. ft. of floor space so they have enough room.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks. How about vertical? They certainly must be able to fly. Thoughts?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well yes, large enough to fly. They're birds. I would do like a small pigeon loft with aviary.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheers. I'll build a loft within a loft then. My general loft is 4500 cubic feet; half an atrium, half living / nesting area.

I hate to confine these birds that have had the entire loft; but, sounds like it's a need for ensuring their safety ... and, hopefully, their prosperity.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good. Make sure they have an aviary to get into the sunshine and fresh air. It will be safer for them.


----------

